# Medicated FET - How long is a typical cycle?



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all. 
It's cd 1 today and I'll be starting my medication for FET on day 21 of this cycle. Can anyone tell me how long your on the meds for? I know it's shorter than a fresh cycle but as usual I'm too impatient to wait until my treatment planning appointment to work out dates! 😀xx


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Wales
At my hospital, we downreg using buserelin injections starting on cd 21 for 3 weeks then have a scan.  If the lining is thin enough,  then they reduce the downregging amount to keep the cycle suppressed and start on progynova to start building up the lining for 10 days.  If lining is then thick enough, embryo will be transferred shortly after and will need to take cyclogest.  So roughly 5 weeks, not including the 2 week wait.
Hope that helps xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I think it depends on the protocol used but mine is about 5 weeks across two monthly cycles.

For cycle 1, I use noresthisterone from days 14-25.  I start Buserelin on day 21.  Somewhere around day 28, I bleed for 5 days.

I have a baseline scan on one of days 2-4/5 of cycle 2 and, if everything inside is 'quiet' and the lining thin, reduce the dose of Buserelin and start Progynova the same day.  The transfer date is usually on about day 19 of that cycle (assuming the clinic uses a 5-day embryo).  I start using Cyclogest and Gestone some time before the transfer too.

Hope this helps.

Vxx


----------

